# opinion



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

I recently purchased a Emotiva UPA-5 amp. I will use it to drive a pair of Kef iq 30s and a pair of Axiom m22"s. Do you guys think that the amp will be a good match for those speakers? Thanks in advance for your opinions.onder:


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

no one has any opinions out of all of you guru's


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd think there would be more concern over the synergy, or lack thereof, between the Kef and Axiom loudspeakers than whether or not said amplifier was a good match with them. Emotiva's engineering and build quality suggests they perform above their price point. Why not listen to your system when together and you tell us?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

kennypc said:


> no one has any opinions out of all of you guru's


I don't think it's necessary for a pair of bookshelves. I'd also not worry about the sound stage between the KEF's and the Axioms. KEF speakers play well with others in my experience.

I'm a fan of pro-amp or used rotels from the 90s. 

The Yamaha P2500S is my favorite amp. Though a used rotel can go for 100 and they work well.


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

I put the system together and it sounds great!!!


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats all that matters. Besides you can take 15 positive opinions on a setup and still hate what you hear as we all hear differently.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Kenny, very glad to hear you are happy with your setup. As to Speaker matching, I do place a high priority on the Front Stage (Front Left, Center, Front Right) matching. While it is certainly ideal for all Speakers to use the same Tweeter, the Surrounds being different is certainly less noticeable.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, since you asked for an opinion,... I'd also be more concerned with mating Axiom and KEF. I don't buy into "matching" solid state amps with speakers for sound. If you are asking if the Emotiva will drive the speakers adequately, then yes, I believe they'll be a good match.


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

I appreciate your opinions. I have one more question, whats your opiion on Def Tech procenter 2000? Thanks again.


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice setup jack. I have a ways to go to reach a system such as yours. I,m a newbie at this... but Iam loving it more and more. It can become quite an expensive hobby.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

kennypc said:


> I appreciate your opinions. I have one more question, whats your opiion on Def Tech procenter 2000? Thanks again.


DefTech makes a great speaker, that's actually what I use but, I would personally suggest matching a center with the mains as JungleJack mentioned earlier. Synergy, or lack of, is much more noticeable across the front sound field than with the surrounds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

kennypc said:


> Nice setup jack. I have a ways to go to reach a system such as yours. I,m a newbie at this... but Iam loving it more and more. It can become quite an expensive hobby.



Hello,
Kenny, in truth my HT has been a constant evolution of a HT that I started in College. I started off with a pair of Paradigm Series 7 and a Rotel AVR. I purchased both well below MSRP and was able to recoup a vast majority of my initial investment when I upgraded.

I continued to adhere to this manner of doing things to where the next step was not such a financial shock. The key is to purchase desirable Components that will hold their value when you are ready to upgrade.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

